# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Unmanned Warrior

## Airicist

Recognising a commitment to innovation; the Royal Navy will host a large scale demonstration, in a tactically representative environment, of maritime autonomous systems in the autumn of 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Unmanned Warrior 'robot wars' exercise to be staged off Scotland"

March 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Unmanned Warrior 2016

Published on May 6, 2016




> 50 unmanned vehicles from over 40 organisations

----------


## Airicist

Unmanned Warrior 2016 - driving autonomy forward

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> Unmanned Warrior was a world-first: a large-scale demonstration of unmanned systems alongside a major multinational naval exercise. Over 50 unmanned vehicles from more than 40 suppliers will work cooperatively on missions from anti-submarine warfare to mine countermeasures.
> 
> We were extremely proud to host Unmanned Warrior on ranges we manage as part of the Long Term Partnership Agreement (LTPA) for the UK Ministry of Defence, ensuring the event was safe and successful.
> 
> We also led an industry team comprising BAE Systems, Thales and Seebyte to provide the overall command and control system for Unmanned Warrior. The transportable system, which was used both on land and at sea, brought together unmanned vehicles from multiple suppliers, and enabled operators to safely co-ordinate them in pursuit of a common mission. 
> 
> Unmanned Warrior was a fantastic opportunity to bring industry, academia and military together to drive collaboration and innovation in autonomy. 
> 
> Visit our website for more information on Unmanned Warrior and our involvement: https://www.qinetiq.com/UnmannedWarrior

----------


## Airicist

Unmanned Warrior 2016

Published on Nov 17, 2016




> A recap demonstration of the Navy led Unmanned Warrior 2016

----------


## Airicist

Unmanned Warrior 2016 - Full version

Published on Nov 24, 2016

----------

